# I've had it with rim strips !



## nick2ny (Jun 18, 2006)

Howdy all--I have an old bike that's been driving me nuts--I replaced some not-adhesive, plastic michelin rimstrips on it (I forget the exact width).

I've never had any problem with rim strips before, they always last for ages.

1. 13mm velox. Slid laterally, exposed spoke holes, I got a flat.

2. 15mm schwable high pressure fabric rim tape... also slid laterally, exposed spoke holes, and I got a flat.

So... am I supposed to just get a giant rimstrip that covers the entire inside of the rim? I imagine that too, would slide all the way until it touched the final hook of the rim, which means the tire bead has less to grab on to.

I know this sounds like a ridiculous question, but what the heck am i supposed to do? Bike shops around here have a very limited selection of rim strips, and I have a race in 6 days. Maybe schwable 18mm?

Thanks !


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm thinking Velox changed their adhesive, making it more fussy. I just had a seating match with a wheel myself.

Given your issues and time constraint, just take it to a local shop and have a pro tape it. Use it as a chance to get some bar tape.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

How about packing tape? That semi-transparent tape with parallel strands of fiberglass. 
It weighs nothing and definitely won't slip, just make sure all of the holes are de-burred.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I use 16mm Velox and always make sure I've got a pristine surface before attaching it. I do a double wipe with Isopropyl alcohol and make sure my hands are free of any type of grease or antiseize. I've never had a problem. 

If you are skittish, perhaps you want to try those plastic inserts that go in the spoke holes. I've never tried them, but they seem kind of bullet proof.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I'm suprised you had problems with #2. I use Stans tape which is about the same as that from what I can tell and it works well for me.

Anyway, if you can't make tape stick look into velo plugs. I prefer tape for its ease but I have used veloplugs and they work fine.

Velocity Wheels - Hand Made in USA


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

I use conti high pressure rim strips. They're made of stiff plastic and kind of hard to install, but they seem to last forever.


Edited to add:

https://www.westernbikeworks.com/product/continental-easy-tape-700c-rim-strip

This stuff.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

nsfbr said:


> If you are skittish, perhaps you want to try those plastic inserts that go in the spoke holes. I've never tried them, but they seem kind of bullet proof.


My thought too.

Velo Plugs


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

upstateSC-rider said:


> How about packing tape? That semi-transparent tape with parallel strands of fiberglass.
> It weighs nothing and definitely won't slip, just make sure all of the holes are de-burred.


reinforced packing tape is a popular alternative to Stan's rim tape, but it was discovered on MTBR (and that's low pressure).

another alternative is Gorilla Glue Duct tape.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

tednugent said:


> reinforced packing tape is a popular alternative to Stan's rim tape, but it was discovered on MTBR (and that's low pressure).
> 
> another alternative is Gorilla Glue Duct tape.


I hate the Stan's tape, even more finicky that Velox has been of late. But when it is done right 100% it seals and is great stuff. But it needs to be applied 100% right.

Gorilla tape...it is done...I just hope if you use it you never want to try to get the stuff off.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Marc said:


> I hate the Stan's tape, even more finicky that Velox has been of late. But when it is done right 100% it seals and is great stuff. But it needs to be applied 100% right.
> 
> Gorilla tape...it is done...I just hope if you use it you never want to try to get the stuff off.


I personally never had issues using Stan's tape on my tubeless setups. Granted, it is a lot more work to properly stretch the tape (you can get a good sweat going)..... nonetheless, that's my tape of choice.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm currently trying Stan's in 1 wheelset, have Velox in 2 and Ritchey in another. 
Velox gets replaced every 2-3 years and I have no problems when that schedule is followed. Recently had a 5 year old Velox rim strip slip and cause a flat the but it should have been replaced.
Velo plugs work especially when combined with ROX strips but it leaves a sticky mess and the ROX strips seem to fall apart after a couple of years. Snap strips like Ritchey tend to stretch and get brittle after a couple of years and leave spoke hole edges exposed. 

Eventually I always end up with Velox and write the install date with a Sharpie.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

OP, it seems your rim strips simply aren't wide enough for those rims. What kind of rims are they? Tubeless tape looks to probably be your best solution.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

tlg said:


> My thought too.
> 
> Velo Plugs


I used those before. They work quite well.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

Tesa 4298 packaging tape works awfully well. It's not publicly available in a 21mm width, but the 3/4" width is great if you simply favor one side of the rim on the first wrap, and then favor the other on the next wrap. If you REALLY want security, you can start with a middle wrap and do three. It's thin enough that three wraps won't make your tires too tight a fit. 

Gorilla Tape is awesome but it's nearly as thick as Velox. I often use it on my mountain bike wheels.

As you install the Tesa tape, simply pull the tape taut and press it into the rim's channel with your thumb. 

Our test of Tesa was whether or not I could wear out a pair of tires (one tubed, one tubeless) with the tape still completely intact. Done and done, and I'm well into my second set of tires with the first round of tape. 

You can get Tesa from U-Line.

edit - it's also only like 8 or 9g/wheel for a two-wrap install, and it's cheap. $8 worth will probably last you five years.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

Any time I apply tape I use liberal amounts of rubbing alcohol to strip contaminants from the surface I am taping. I have not had issues with tape sliding around.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Two wraps of 1 mil Kapton (.005" total with adhesive) work great. Use 5/8" for classic width rims, 3/4" for modern. 

It's thinnest (less than half the thickness of Stan's or Scotch 898 Filament tape), lightest, and least expensive. Comes with a weak adhesive that keeps it parked but is easily removed. If that's too much work you can even poke holes for nipple/spoke replacement and patch them with two squares.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Two wraps of 1 mil Kapton (.005" total with adhesive) work great. Use 5/8" for classic width rims, 3/4" for modern.
> 
> It's thinnest (less than half the thickness of Stan's or Scotch 898 Filament tape), lightest, and least expensive. Comes with a weak adhesive that keeps it parked but is easily removed. If that's too much work you can even poke holes for nipple/spoke replacement and patch them with two squares.


+1. (BTW, that sounds suspiciously like a post I made some months ago .


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

looigi said:


> +1. (BTW, that sounds suspiciously like a post I made some months ago .


Thanks for turning me on to Kapton tape.

It's surprising how time flys - according to my maintenance logs that was 7889 miles ago in last April.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Thanks for turning me on to Kapton tape.
> 
> It's surprising how time flys - according to my maintenance logs that was 7889 miles ago in last April.


Where do you find Kapton tape cheaply? When we started pursuing it we couldn't find it for much less than regular branded tubeless tapes. 

Thanks


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

November Dave said:


> Where do you find Kapton tape cheaply? When we started pursuing it we couldn't find it for much less than regular branded tubeless tapes.
> 
> Thanks


ebay or amazon.com.

Under $12-$14 for 36 yards from the US with shipping

Gold Kapton Tape Polyimide High Temp 5 8" x 36yds 16mm | eBay
Gold Kapton Tape Polyimide High Temp 5/8" (16mm) x 36yds: High Temperature Tape: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

less imported from China - here's 5 100 foot rolls for $10.50 + $0.70 shipping (China has the least expensive international postage in the world)

5pcs 16mm x 100ft High Temperature Resistant Kapton Tape | eBay

they also have 100 feet for $2.65 plus shipping.

One 700c wheel takes 3.9 meters (3.14 * 622mm * 2 wraps), so a 36 yard roll is 8 wheels' worth; 100 feet is 7; and 5 100 foot rolls 35 for $0.32 each.

Even at US prices that's just $1.50 - $1.75 a wheel which is less than Velox.

Stan's tape is $10 for 10 yards + shipping for one pair of road rims, or $50 for 60 yards which will cover 13.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks. The Tesa is even less than that - well under $1/wheel with two wraps and working perfectly, but good to know of other options.


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

During a spoke replacement in early spring - it was noticed by the shop that my rim tape (whatever kind Boyd uses) had moved quite a bit on a relatively (6-8 months) new set of wheels.

My shop guy told me to make sure I am powdering my tubes - in order to minimize the tube causing the rim tape to move axially, thereby exposing the spokes to the tubes. 

Been doing this for about 4 months now and it seems to be working (Velox now installed). I keep an old coffee can in the garage with a bit of baby powder in it. Drop the tube in and shake it a little.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I quit powdering my tubes some years ago. I got tired of the mess. I haven't noticed any difference other than tubes sticking to tires after a while. It didn't cause any of my rim strips to creep.

I find the woven plastic rim strips to be the easiest to deal with. They're easy to remove and replace. Kapton tape (thanks for the tip looigi) works well and is super thin, making noticeably easier installation.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

November Dave said:


> Tesa 4298 packaging tape works awfully well.


Isn't this what Stan's tape is? 

I have some doubts about the 1mil Kapton being strong enough. If that is what AC is using, they have 2 layers on MTB, and a fiber layer in addition on road wheels.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm using two turns of Kapton. I've removed the tire and tube to check it. It's not even bulged into the spoke holes that much.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

ericm979 said:


> Kapton tape (thanks for the tip looigi) works well and is super thin, making noticeably easier installation.


I found it made the difference between cussing at tools and hand mounting/removing Continental GP4000s on Velocity Fusions starting with VeloPlugs.

Veloplugs made the same with tools/by hand difference on Kinlin XR300s which were previously the tightest rims I'd encountered.

Before those I saw no reason to use anything other than Velox.


----------



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

November Dave said:


> Thanks. The Tesa is even less than that - well under $1/wheel with two wraps and working perfectly, but good to know of other options.


Dave, any advice on where to buy this in small numbers? I found one roll on amazon for about 12 bucks


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry, I don't. I hadn't even noticed the 6 roll minimum at Uline - we go through 6 rolls pretty darn quickly. Even at $12/roll it's still a great deal, as it's remarkably similar to other commercial rim tapes - remarkably similar, check the available colors - and $12 for 60 yards should be about 1/4 the price of those. 60 yards is good for 12 wheel applications, so you're still talking about a many year supply for most people.


----------



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

November Dave said:


> Sorry, I don't. I hadn't even noticed the 6 roll minimum at Uline - we go through 6 rolls pretty darn quickly. Even at $12/roll it's still a great deal, as it's remarkably similar to other commercial rim tapes - remarkably similar, check the available colors - and $12 for 60 yards should be about 1/4 the price of those. 60 yards is good for 12 wheel applications, so you're still talking about a many year supply for most people.


Thanks! The problem is, i am getting some wheel parts soon, and that amazon link said about two weeks Can you sell the tape through your business?


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

We won't be able to be a very low cost supplier. By the time we put it in a mailer and put postage on it and make some margin on it because transaction costs and leave ourselves some cover to fix the inevitable "lost in the mail" or "I got a bum roll" emails, it's going to be $15 a roll delivered. If people are interested at that price, I guess we'd do it.


----------



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

November Dave said:


> We won't be able to be a very low cost supplier. By the time we put it in a mailer and put postage on it and make some margin on it because transaction costs and leave ourselves some cover to fix the inevitable "lost in the mail" or "I got a bum roll" emails, it's going to be $15 a roll delivered. If people are interested at that price, I guess we'd do it.


Ok, no problem. Thanks again


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

November Dave said:


> Tesa 4298 packaging tape works awfully well. It's not publicly available in a 21mm width, but the 3/4" width is great if you simply favor one side of the rim on the first wrap, and then favor the other on the next wrap. If you REALLY want security, you can start with a middle wrap and do three. It's thin enough that three wraps won't make your tires too tight a fit.
> 
> Gorilla Tape is awesome but it's nearly as thick as Velox. I often use it on my mountain bike wheels.
> 
> ...


Uline has it in 1", Tesa 4298 Strapping Tape - 1" x 60 yds, Blue S-19031BLU - Uline ... just saw it is a 6 roll minimum order... group buy time.


----------

